# Polaroid-Optik



## _chefrocka (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Da ich gerne und viel fotografiere, hab ich letztens aus nostalgischen Gründen mal wieder zu meiner guten, alten Polaroid-Kamera gegriffen.
Die Ergebnisse verblüffen mich immer wieder .... dieser nostalgische Touch, den die Bilder haben, die weichen, pastelligen Farben etc. Mit 'normalen' Spiegelreflexkameras kriegt man sowas nicht so einfach hin. Polaroid-Kameras sind halt einfach 'schlecht' genug, um sowas zu schaffen.
Eben eine einzigartige, schöne Polaroidoptik! Wer mal damit  fotografiert hat bzw dies gerne tut, der weiß, wovon ich spreche.

Nun mein Anliegen:
Da ich auch sonst seeeeehr viele Fotos habe, die mit einer Spiegelreflex geschossen wurden, und demnach nicht diesen Polaroid-Touch haben, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es möglich ist, das in Photoshop hinzubekommen (was mir jetzt sicherlich ein jeder Photoshop-Crack bejahen wird 
Mit ein bisschen Weichzeichner und Filter-Rumgemache geht da sicherlich was ...... meine eigentliche Frage ist dann aber: gibt es evtl einen Filter, der so etwas hinbekommen würde?

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## Consti (24. Mai 2004)

Naja, du kannst es an einem Bild machen, und dann eine Aktion erstellen. Die kannst du dann über alle BIlder laufen lassen. Ist zwar kein "richtiger" Filter, aber es geht dann trotzdem wohl.

Die Frage, die ich mir stelle, ist warum Willst du einen FILTER haben?


----------



## _chefrocka (24. Mai 2004)

@Consti

Stimmt, das mit der Aktion wäre eine Idee .... und dazu noch nicht einmal eine schlechte! 
Werd ich mal versuchen.

Warum einen Filter?
Nun, falls es so etwas geben sollte, dann kann man's ja mal ausprobieren. Spart Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## Consti (24. Mai 2004)

Na wenn du eine Aktion hast, kommts einem Filter ja schon rel. nah! Nur das Einstellen ist nich so ganz komfortabel


----------



## _chefrocka (24. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Na wenn du eine Aktion hast, kommts einem Filter ja schon rel. nah! Nur das Einstellen ist nich so ganz komfortabel *



Na, das mein ich ja! Deshalb wäre mir ein Filter lieber .... da gäbs dann auch vielleicht Parameter, mit denen man ein bisschen am Bild rumspielen kann.
Aber danke für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## chrisbergr (24. Mai 2004)

So rein aus interesse: Kann mir einer vielleicht an zwei Bildern den Unterschied zwischen polaroid und spiegelreflex zeigen?
Sorry, mit fotografie kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus, aber interessieren würd´s mich.


----------



## _chefrocka (25. Mai 2004)

@acid.rain

Hmmm .... Bildbeispiele kann ich dir jetzt nicht bieten, am besten, du suchst mal unter Google nach Polaroid, dann findest du sicherlich einige Beispiele.

Eine Spiegelreflexkamera, sofern sie gut ist, macht halt brilliante Fotos (und sofern der Fotograf auch was kann *g*). Die Optiken, die für diese Kameras erhältlich sind, sind der einer herkömmlichen Polaroid weit überlegen.
Polaroids werden heutzutage meistens von solchen Menschen gebraucht, die, bevor sie ein 'richtiges' Foto machen, erstmal einen 'Proof' brauchen, um halt kurz mal drüber zu schauen. Dann erst macht man das fertige Foto.
Heutzutage hat diesen Job die Digitalkamera übernommen, was auch viel kostengünstiger ist, da ein Film für meine Polaroid beispielssweise schon ~ 13€ kostet (nur zehn Aufnahmen!).

Aber, ich als Hobbyfotograf und Nostalgiker nehme dennoch gerne die Polaroid, weil:

a) mir das Format gefällt
b) man direkt was in den Händen hält
c) die Kamera und das Ergebnis teilweise unberechenbar sind
d) die Farbigkeit und Gradation völlig anders als bei Spiegelreflexkameras sind

EDIT:

So .... doch noch Fotos gefunden. Ein Beispiel für Polaroid-Optik:


----------



## sondermann (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - ein Polaroid ist unter- oder überbelichtet, kontrastarm, hat einen Farbstich (mittags Blau, bei Kunstlicht gelb bis rot, es ist immer leicht unscharf, das Format ist quadratisch und vor allem hat es einen weissen Rand.
Das müsste mit den gängigen Korrekturtools, Weichzeichner und Freistellwerkzeug zu machen sein. Natürlich entfallen dann Bildbereiche Deiner nichtquadratischen SLR-Fotos.


----------



## chrisbergr (27. Mai 2004)

Sehen echt nett aus, diese Farben.
Und das ganze müsste man per PS auch ganz gut 'faken' können. Bissel weichzeichnen, Helligkeit/Kontrast sowie Farbton und Sättigung rumspielen.
Und jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wieder, was polaroid ist. Das war das, wo die Bilder sofort aus der Kamera kommen und nach einiger Zeit fertig sind, oder?
Den Weißen Rahmen drum rum zu machen dürfte ja auch kein Problem sein, mit Photoshop.

Gruß


----------



## da_Dj (27. Mai 2004)

Einfach ganz böse mit der Gradiationskurve rumspielen und ein bissel mit den Filtern, dann ist das ganz schnell erreicht =]


----------



## _chefrocka (1. Juni 2004)

@Alle

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten, hab mal so ein bisschen rumgetüftelt und ganz passable Ergebnisse hinbekommen.
Natürlich ist es einfacher die echte Polaroid auszupacken, aber auch teurer wegen den Filmen. 

Ansonsten auch sehr hilfreich und ergänzend zu den ganzen anderen Tips (wg der Farbgebung, die Polaroids auch ab und zu aufweisen):

Dieses Tutorial


----------

